# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  mali nacini velikog otpora

## pino

Kako pojedinacno pruzati gradjanski otpor ovom zakonu? 

- Irena456 je napravila naljepnice za auto po 2kn po komadu; mozete i vi

- zapaliti svjecicu na Kamenitim vratima (ili nekog drugoj crkvi) i napisati "ovo je za moje nesudjeno dijete kojeg mi milinovic ne da" ili nesto slicno

- ostaviti par napuhanih balona tamo gdje znate da idu djeca i da ce ih naci s porukom istog tipa (za roditelje)

- pisati, pisati, pisati u sabor - sto vise srceparajuca prica to bolje - nesto kao Amnesty International

- ostaviti rodine letke sustanarima u kaslicu u zgradi

pada li vas sto drugo na pamet?

----------


## aenea

Pino, ti mene oduševljavaš svakim danom sve više i više...nevjerojatna si!  :Naklon:

----------


## ivanas

I mene  :D  Takav stav i nacin razmisljanja su jedina nada da nasoj djeci ostavimo bolji svijet.

----------


## tibica

Ja sam transparent sa današnjeg prosvjeda stavila na zadnje staklo auta. Baš se lijepo vidi. A ja se punoooo vozim.

----------


## pino

zamislite, bas mi mama prica kako ce ici u nedjelju na Sljeme u majici koju je danas kupila na okupljanju - a ide svake nedjelje gore na misu u crkvu  - tako sam ponosna na nju!

----------


## anamar

> zamislite, bas mi mama prica kako ce ici u nedjelju na Sljeme u majici koju je danas kupila na okupljanju - a ide svake nedjelje gore na misu u crkvu  - tako sam ponosna na nju!


  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> zamislite, bas mi mama prica kako ce ici u nedjelju na Sljeme u majici koju je danas kupila na okupljanju - a ide svake nedjelje gore na misu u crkvu  - tako sam ponosna na nju!


  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pino, vrati se.
Hrvatska te treba!   :Love:

----------


## alexx

imam jedno pitanje o peticiji - danas sam saznala da u portugalu peticija s 5000 potpisa treba biti razmotrena u parlamentu - kako mi stojimo po tom pitanju?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> imam jedno pitanje o peticiji - danas sam saznala da u portugalu peticija s 5000 potpisa treba biti razmotrena u parlamentu - kako mi stojimo po tom pitanju?


Koliko ja znam, skupljeno je 13000 potpisa protiv zakona

----------


## alexx

kopipejstam: Apel je do sada potpisan 15504 puta.  :D 

samo me zanima imamo li mi neki zakon, pravilo, propiščić koji daje peticijama neku težinu veću od "vaši birači se ne slažu s vama, vi ljudi bez mozga i srca"   :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> kopipejstam: Apel je do sada potpisan 15504 puta.  :D 
> 
> samo me zanima imamo li mi neki zakon, pravilo, propiščić koji daje peticijama neku težinu veću od "vaši birači se ne slažu s vama, vi ljudi bez mozga i srca"


Ne znam, da bar...
Javit će se već pravnice/i

----------


## pak

> ostaviti rodine letke sustanarima u kaslicu u zgradi


učinjeno

----------


## aenea

Kupujem par T-shirta za "po kvartu" i printam na sve SRAM VAS BILO!!!
I s ponosom ću nositi  :Smile:

----------


## darva

> Ja sam transparent sa današnjeg prosvjeda stavila na zadnje staklo auta. Baš se lijepo vidi. A ja se punoooo vozim.


Dobra ideja

----------


## BusyBee

Isprintat cu si fajl s natpisom s majice i zalijepiti na straznje staklo auta i voziti ga okolo.

----------


## Ivica100

Evo npr. ovu igru
http://www.pictogame.com/game.php?game=U2c5oLnctNiZ

Kao prvo odmah da se ispričam što sam morao napraviti dupli akaunt.
Naime previše sam blizu vatri i mogao bih se jako opeči.
Znam nije lijepo ali ....
Redovni sam korisnik ovog foruma.
Molim moderatora da to uvaži.
Ovdje mi jedna mala smrznuta neda mira.
I da ne zaboravim možda neko zna za bolju poboljšanu igru ?
Ja sam došao do 78 km--taman do slovenije

Znam nije lijepo ali morao sam.

----------


## Shanti

> Evo npr. ovu igru
> http://www.pictogame.com/game.php?game=U2c5oLnctNiZ
> 
> Ja sam došao do 78 km--taman do slovenije
> 
> Znam nije lijepo ali morao sam.


C-c-c... Doista nije lijepo...   :Coffee:  

(ja sam uspjela 111 km   :Grin:  )

----------


## aenea

> Ivica100 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo npr. ovu igru
> http://www.pictogame.com/game.php?game=U2c5oLnctNiZ
> 
> Ja sam došao do 78 km--taman do slovenije
> 
> Znam nije lijepo ali morao sam.
> ...


Važniji od broja km jest broj pokušaja! Hvala autoru, pravi stress relife  :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

> Važniji od broja km jest broj pokušaja! Hvala autoru, pravi stress relife


Hvala autoru, naravno!   :Grin:  

(ti si ljubomorna?   :Raspa:  koliko si ti najjače puknula već u prvoj minuti?   :Razz:   :Grin:  )

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Važniji od broja km jest broj pokušaja! Hvala autoru, pravi stress relife 
> 
> 
> Hvala autoru, naravno!   
> 
> (ti si ljubomorna?   koliko si ti najjače puknula već u prvoj minuti?    )


Ma samo 80 i nešto  :Rolling Eyes:  moram još puno vježbati, a to ću učiniti s neizmjernim zadovoljstvom  :Grin:

----------


## Ivica100

Ma nema veze glavno da ga izbacimo van iz lijepe naše.
Ovako usput zna li ko koji link na audio zapise dotičnog gospodina(ma da skratim"druga" je lakše za reč)
Onako nešto kontam audio zapis pa još neki video zapis-"Eureka izmislio sam"
Jeste nema vremena previše(čuvam malu).No ajde dalo bi se nešto smotat.
Adsl je tu,Windows movie maker isto.

Pozdrav svim zaigranim rodama  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

> zamislite, bas mi mama prica kako ce ici u nedjelju na Sljeme u majici koju je danas kupila na okupljanju - a ide svake nedjelje gore na misu u crkvu  - tako sam ponosna na nju!


Bravo za mamu   :Kiss:

----------


## bibi

Sutnula sam ga 120890 m   :D   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

109736  :D 

 :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

129336  :D   :Grin:

----------


## bibi

Veli meni moje dijete: MAAAMAAAA AJDEEE MOOLIM TE ONG STRICEKA KOJI LETI, MOOOLIMMM TEEE!!!!
JA: To ti je sine stricek Milinović!
ONA: Aha Iinović, a jel on tu sad pobijedi?
JA: Ne mili mama pobijedi  :Laughing:  vidis kako daleko sam ga sutnula?
ONA: Kak lijepo LETIIIIII   :Laughing:  
JA:  Nadam se da ce uskoro stvarno odletit :D 

130172m  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## fakinTin

Nemrem više od 42000m, morati ću vježbati da preleti Evropu...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bibi

Trebas ga pricekati da spusti guzicu do kraja, pa onda opaliiiii  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## miki

haha jak je...i ja se nadam da ce uskoro odletiti..daleko...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Veli meni moje dijete: MAAAMAAAA AJDEEE MOOLIM TE ONG STRICEKA KOJI LETI, MOOOLIMMM TEEE!!!!
> JA: To ti je sine stricek Milinović!
> ONA: Aha Iinović, a jel on tu sad pobijedi?
> JA: Ne mili mama pobijedi  vidis kako daleko sam ga sutnula?
> ONA: Kak lijepo LETIIIIII   
> JA:  Nadam se da ce uskoro stvarno odletit :D 
> 
> 130172m  :D


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Shanti

:shock: 

162 134!!!  :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  

 8)

----------


## 2805

Usmjerava bijes prema njegovoj gu..ci. 

Za sad 137 949m.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

111 109 m

Ali iz prvog pokušaja   :Bouncing:  
Još malo treninga i šutnut ću ga do Kine!

----------


## MalenaMM

155 435 iz prvog   :Grin:   a nisam se čak ni fokusirala...

Ja sam započela s pisanjem, sutra šaljem na sve moguće mailove, ministarstvu, predsjedniku, medijima... Ljuta saaaam!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sirius Black

Moj prijedlog da se napiše par osnovnih činjenica o mpo i da se to prosljeđuje e-mailovima jer većina ljudi o tome pojma nema, nešto kao klasična forvarduša. Obično ljudi kad to dobiju bar nekaj ima ostane u pamćenju čak i kad letimično pročitaju.

Npr:
Tko su ljudi koji se najčešće odlučuju na mpo?
- neki misle da su to uglavnom neke lezbijke i sl. pa im treba reći da su to oni koje svi pitaju " a što vi čekate?" 

Zašto ne posvoje dijete ako već ne mogu začeti?
- često se čuje "toliko je djece u domovima bez roditelja" a ljudi zapravo ne znaju za probleme s posvajanjem

Po čemu se razlikuju djeca začeta u mpo od prirodno začetih?
- naglasiti da nema nikakve razlike, osim što su svi željena djeca

Kako utječe mpo postupak na tijelo žene?
- napisati ukratko kak su bolnepunkcije i opisati uvjete u hrv. bolnicama + par komentara cure koje su prošle, i kak utječu hormoni, rizik za zdravlje itd.

itd. 

Mislim da bi bilo dobro to napisati kao powerpoint prezentaciju s lijepim slikicama i srcedrapateljnom glazbom u pozadini. Ima jedna pjesma, mislim da se zove I would die for that

----------


## Sirius Black

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

----------


## Angie75

> Npr:
> Tko su ljudi koji se najčešće odlučuju na mpo?
> - neki misle da su to uglavnom neke lezbijke i sl. pa im treba reći da su to oni koje svi pitaju " a što vi čekate?"


Ovo je super   :Heart:

----------


## pino

da Sirius, bas tako, trebamo nesto sloziti, a ja nikako da bistre glave sjednem za kompjuter... trebamo se prvo pobrojat, organizirat, razmijenit kontakte, i podijelit zadatke npr djelovanje na internetu

----------


## Shanti

> da Sirius, bas tako, trebamo nesto sloziti, a ja nikako da bistre glave sjednem za kompjuter... trebamo se prvo pobrojat, organizirat, razmijenit kontakte, i podijelit zadatke npr djelovanje na internetu


Da, treba definirati ugrubo područja djelovanja. Krenimo od toga da je ova građanska inicijativa bila jedna razina, a da su mediji obavili drugu razinu (potaknuti dobrim dijelom i aktivnošću građana i udruga).

Npr., ovo djelovanje na internetu:
- poslati mejlove saborskim zastupnicima (zahvale onima koji su istupili protiv zakona, neka i oni dobiju feedback; osobne priče i pokude, fotografije djece i parova onih, preferiram bez psovki i sl. onima koji su glasovali protiv)
- mejlovi i pojedinačnim novinarima i njihovim medijima (glavnim urednicima, zastupnicima čitatelja) koji su korektno pisali i angažirali se po ovom pitanju
- pratiti objavljivanje članaka u medijima i ukoliko je moguće objaviti komentare - obavezno komentirati, objavljivati komentare i pratiti rasprave dok su aktualne, pobijati dezinformacije koje neki čitatelji u komentarima šire (o tekstovima koje se može komentirati voditi popis i informirati i ostale koji su zainteresirani za ovaj vid; naime, nužno je izaći iz naših oaza istomišljenika i što je moguće pristojnije i argumentiranije raspravljati s neistomišljenicima, također, u što većem broju kako se ne bi stalno vrtjela samo dva-tri nicka)
- glasovati u anketama
- uključiti se u rasprave na forumima (o tome također voditi popis i informirati ostale, kao i za članke koji se mogu komentirati)

----------


## klara

> ...
> Mislim da bi bilo dobro to napisati kao powerpoint prezentaciju s lijepim slikicama i srcedrapateljnom glazbom u pozadini. Ima jedna pjesma, mislim da se zove I would die for that


Sviđa mi se ideja. Ja već imam gotovu prezentaciju, doduše ne ovo što si ti zamislila nego slike i podaci o djeci. Sad čekam što će Roda službeno reći. Ova tvoja ideja bi mogla biti sljedeći projekat.

----------


## Sirius Black

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


Ovo je pjesma   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina09

153597 :D   :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:   :D

----------


## disciplina

http://superbaby.org/forum/index.php
baner

----------


## Kaae

Odletio 44559. Iz prve.     :Grin:

----------


## klara

> http://superbaby.org/forum/index.php
> baner


 :D

----------


## Robert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmMhw_ChcDI
IVF-FET child interviews Rachel Inbar

----------


## bibi

Cure meni je ova pjesma pre pre mocna, ja bi to svakako ukomponirala, pustala na TV-u......poslala Milinovicu i vladajucim ....pjesma je super.......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zamislite, bas mi mama prica kako ce ici u nedjelju na Sljeme u majici koju je danas kupila na okupljanju - a ide svake nedjelje gore na misu u crkvu  - tako sam ponosna na nju!


  :Heart:

----------


## Vali

138 422   :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

162432  8)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

147 246 m
dobro je, sad mogu ići spavat   :Smile:

----------


## amyx

121 431 iz prve. Sad odoh na spavanje a sutra ću malo trenirat  :Kiss:

----------


## Maya&Leon

178 944   

4. pokušaj - bitno ga je opaliti po guzici kad se skroz sagne - daje perfect score  8)

----------


## nina1

ja sam tek sad to vidla 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(120890)

----------


## tonili

138140!!!!!
ovo zaista liječi!!!

----------


## MalenaMM

ja sam došla po link jer sam upravo pročitala ovaj txt 

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_c...?broj_ID=16995

 :Rolling Eyes:  

odoh se ispuhati...

----------


## drndalica

> a sam došla po link jer sam upravo pročitala ovaj txt
> 
> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_c...?broj_ID=16995


WTF??? 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivarica

prestrasno 
ovdje mozete komentirati
http://angelo1.blog.hr/

----------


## pino

bas tako - znaci trebamo odgovoriti - zasto je neplodnost bolest (osim toga da ju cijeli svijet takvom priznaje) 

zasto vi mislite da je neplodnost bolest?

----------


## vinko

> ja sam došla po link jer sam upravo pročitala ovaj txt 
> 
> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_c...?broj_ID=16995


:? 
zadivljujuća razina kompetencije, argumentiranja i komunikacije "ureda HBK za obitelj"... danas pišem kosorici, uključit ću joj ovaj link, mozda ju bude sram   :Smile:

----------


## tonili

vinko napisa :



> zadivljujuća razina kompetencije, argumentiranja i komunikacije "ureda HBK za obitelj"... danas pišem kosorici, uključit ću joj ovaj link, mozda ju bude sram


Bojim se da dotična nema srama...kao ni cijela svita beskičmenjaka koja je okružuje... :/

----------


## Ines

> ja sam došla po link jer sam upravo pročitala ovaj txt 
> 
> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_c...?broj_ID=16995
> 
>  
> 
> odoh se ispuhati...


majko mila...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> MalenaMM prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam došla po link jer sam upravo pročitala ovaj txt 
> 
> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_c...?broj_ID=16995
> 
>  
> 
> ...



Neću ni gledati, zbog svog duševnog zdravlja... ako izdržim da ne pogledam   :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

da, službeno je potvrđeno: zatucanost zaista nema granica  :Nope: 

hvala Glasu Koncila (Novo lice crkve?! takvog lica se treba zaista bojati   :Sad:  ) što mi je dodatno učvrstio vlastita uvjerenja

dakle, drage moje, pa čemu tolika buka?!
oni već odavno imaju rješenje i znaju: IZVOLITE RAĐATI (vi koke i rode   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) PRIJE 35.te  I NEĆETE IMATI NIKAVIH PROBLEMA SA NEPOLODNOŠĆU!!

niste to znale?
crkva zna
i izvjesni V. Dunižarić

NE BLEBEĆITE I NE CMOLJITE
SEKSAJTE SE, ŠUTITE I RAĐAJTE
EH DA, MOZAK SVAKAKO STAVITI U OFF POLOŽAJ
TO JE JEDINO PRIMJERENO ZA ŽENE

 :Raspa:

----------


## Robert

Da su sada žene koje idu na IVF gore promatrane nego žene koje idu na abortus.
Dakle zaljubljeni par ide na IVF(ljudi ga gledaju kao da ide nekog ubiti)dok
prostituka ili žena manjeg morala(da ne kažem gladna k....)koja se seksa sa svim i svačim može iči na abortus i to do 3 mjeseca trudnoče.

----------


## Sirius Black

ufff, ja sam napisala pismo uredništvu...napisala da su zaboravili Isusa koji ne baca kamen ni na bludnicu i njegovo učenje o ljubavi prema bližnjem i svašta još....sram ih bilo

----------


## Gabi

> prestrasno 
> ovdje mozete komentirati
> http://angelo1.blog.hr/



Napisala sam komentar, i kad sam htjela poslati...opa...blog uklonjen???

Izgleda da im se nisu svidjeli komentari  :? .

----------


## Sirius Black

Gabi, napiši direktno Glasu koncila.

----------


## Gabi

Sa zadovoljstvom.   :Grin:

----------


## No@n@

154 471 :D   :Laughing:

----------


## lara01

ovaj tekst je nešto najodvratnije što sam ikada pročitala o neplodnosti i ljudima suočenim s istom  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

farizeji  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anita_m

171 714    :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> bas tako - znaci trebamo odgovoriti - zasto je neplodnost bolest (osim toga da ju cijeli svijet takvom priznaje) 
> 
> zasto vi mislite da je neplodnost bolest?


Zdravlje je stanje potpunog tjelesnog (fizičkog), duševnog (psihičkog) i socijalnog blagostanja, a ne samo odsustvo bolesti i iznemoglosti. (Ustav Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije,1946)
Zdravlje nije puko nepostojanje bolesti, već stanje potpunog fizičkog, mentalnog, duhovnog i socijalnog blagostanja. (Deklaracija SZO iz Alma Ate,1974)

----------


## Ivica100

> 171 714


A da idem u poduzetnike,prepravim ovu igru za mob i počmem prodavati za jednu lipu ???   :Saint:  
I više mi ne treba ni radit   :Laughing:

----------


## pino

MM ima dobru usporedbu (neplodnost bolest ili ne, lijeciti ili ne), iako me mislim da je to bas za kampanju. 

Zamisli da si slijep. To moze imati razne uzroke, dijabetes, degeneraciju ocnog zivca, urodjene mane, prijevremeni porod i sta ja znam jos sto sve ne. Mozes lijeciti neke uzroke, ali neke ne. Ali nadam se da nitko ne bi tvrdio da slijepac ne smije imati pravo na transplantaciju oka ili neko mehanicko pomagalo koje bi mu omogucilo da vidi, a nije lijecenje uzroka, nego je zamjena za oko.

----------


## fakinTin

Samo sam čekala kad će glas koncila....
Fakat mi je dosta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Za laku noć...

162 435 m (prvo sam ga malo šutala okolo dok mi se nije lijepo na.....)  8) 

 :Bye:

----------


## klara

> MM ima dobru usporedbu (neplodnost bolest ili ne, lijeciti ili ne), iako me mislim da je to bas za kampanju. 
> 
> Zamisli da si slijep. To moze imati razne uzroke, dijabetes, degeneraciju ocnog zivca, urodjene mane, prijevremeni porod i sta ja znam jos sto sve ne. Mozes lijeciti neke uzroke, ali neke ne. Ali nadam se da nitko ne bi tvrdio da slijepac ne smije imati pravo na transplantaciju oka ili neko mehanicko pomagalo koje bi mu omogucilo da vidi, a nije lijecenje uzroka, nego je zamjena za oko.


Super je usporedba. Moglo bi se naći još primjera liječenja koje ne djeluje na sam uzrok, ali liječi (npr. analgetik i glavobolja), ali ovo sa slijepcem je dirljivo, i ima težinu, baš kao i neimanje djece.

----------


## pomikaki

:shock: 
Glas Koncila - nevjerojatno...

----------


## Sirius Black

Zna netko mail od Živka Kustića? Ili mu se može pisati u redakciju jutarnjeg?

----------


## pomikaki

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prestrasno 
> ovdje mozete komentirati
> http://angelo1.blog.hr/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja pogledala, blog je još tu, i moram reći da ima dobrih komentara i da je rasprava iznad svakog očekivanja (bar onaj dio koji sam pročitala)

ovaj mi je post posebno zanimljiv, jer je napisan s kršćanskog gledišta:



> (...) 
> Sve u svemu - mislim da svatko ima pravo imati djecu ako ih želi i nemati ako ih ne želi.
> Isto tako, ako je Božja volja da srčani bolesnik proživi još nešto vremena "medicinski potpomognuto" kad mu se presadi donirano srce, onda mislim da je u redu biti roditelj, također "potpomognuto".
> Nikada se neću složiti s pobačajem, ali sa stvaranjem novoga života koji se željno očekuje - uvijek.
> Na kraju - sve je u svezi sa nastankom života Božja volja. Ako Bog neće, nema toga medicinskog tima koji će uspjeti u tom pothvatu, kao što ni operacija srca neće uspjeti ako nije Božja volja.

----------


## Gabi

Pokušaj poslati komentar pa ćeš vidjeti koju poruku će ti javiti.
 :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> Pokušaj poslati komentar pa ćeš vidjeti koju poruku će ti javiti.


pa nisam registrirana tamo, logično je da me ne pušta?

----------


## Gabi

I kad se registriraš ne ide...piše da je blog uklonjen... :/

----------


## pomikaki

:/  vidim da ostali postaju i dalje...
možda predvide tko odavde stiže?   :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> Zna netko mail od Živka Kustića? Ili mu se može pisati u redakciju jutarnjeg?


Ovo je za reakcije čitatelja: jutarnji_kontakt@eph.hr a pokušaj uz to poslati na mail adresu kakve se najčešće formiraju ime.prezime@... ili ime_prezime@..., npr. u obliku zivko.kustic@eph.hr i zivko_kustic@eph.hr  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

> :/  vidim da ostali postaju i dalje...
> možda predvide tko odavde stiže?


 :? ,   :Predaja:  ... ja ne znam kako. Ako netko uspije nek mi pošalje pp.

...već sam i tekst zaboravila...  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

> Zna netko mail od Živka Kustića? Ili mu se može pisati u redakciju jutarnjeg?


I ja sam htjela da mu se javim, da ga pitam, kad već toliko stavlja u prvi plan žene kao faktor neplodnosti, i baljezga da žena treba ako je neplodna, potražiti "put" u nečemu drugom, da li ja koja sam se zaklela u dobru i zlu, trebam ostaviti svoga muža jel nije plodan?
Da ga pitam što mi ima na to za reći?
Da mu napišem kako sam ja itekako plodna, hoću li ostaviti muža da ide možda u svećenike? jel se to može? Ako više nije djevac   :Laughing:  
Ili ta ženska osoba koja sazna da nije više plodna, može li ona ići u časne sestre iako je smorila muža od 6 - 16DC, koja je zbog dizanja nogu zidove pogulila petama?
Daj te mi mail da ga pitam!

----------


## Nao Noa

U crkvu odavno ne idem. Vjeru sam itekako zadržala.
Ljubav nije isključiva. Crkva jest.
Žalosna sam što gledam kako se te dogme lome preko ljudskih života.
A neizmjerno me ljuti što država to dopušta.
Ma nemam riječi.

----------


## fritulica1

A jel bi mi mogle sloziti jedno pismo u ime MPO-vaca (ili ga sastavti u dogovoru s nekim MPo lijecnikom)  i onda ga odnijeti pojedinacno u svaku hrvatsku MPO kliniku na potpis. 

U pismu bi recimo trebalo biti navedeno:

1. u skladu s novim zakonom nas posao ce biti gotovo nemoguce obavljati jer ce :
sama cijena/trosak postupka biti previsoka, a time i neprihvatljiva.

2. referirati se na Hipokratovu zakletvu - za uspjeh je potrebno vise pokusaja, a time se svjesno ugrozava zdravlje zene.
(ima sigurno jos elemenata u ovom zakonu kojima se ugrozava H. zakletva, dajte ideje)

----------


## fritulica1

Na ideju tog pisma me potaklo jucerasnje Golemovo urlanje u eteru HR radija kako imamo pozitivan stav struke prema zakonu (aludirajuci na Milinovica i Simunica).

A to bi se (potpisano) pismo onda moglo proslijediti dalje Predsjedniku da vidi da u Zakonu nije sporno samo bracno pitanje, poroblematicnije su 3 stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43898&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=ca6ba4b532

Zeleni traže Milinovićevu smjenu zbog komaraca   :Laughing:

----------


## MalenaMM

ksena, vidjela baš   :Smile:  

sumnjam da će dobiti dozvolu, ali se svakako slažem s "traženjem ostavke"   :Grin:

----------

